# Forum > FPS > Overwatch Exploits|Hacks > Overwatch Chat >  Banned for using elite starter ESP once again

## themegamaster

posting here since they are removing our messages on the discord chat
last ban was 10 days ago
now again
so yea

----------


## khatabhunter

stop use hacks is it hard

----------


## DvASystems

Wow, it's not like I've been warning people that the chinese memory aimbots get banned every second week.

----------


## h4hitman

> stop use hacks is it hard


 Delete your account in these forums please.

----------


## shotsofdeath98

Post in the sticky thread instead of making a new one...?

----------


## DvASystems

_CN aimbot, discontinued!_
Seems he removed the chinese memory aimbot since he was using the leaked source code. Sanguo I think?

----------


## themegamaster

> _CN aimbot, discontinued!_
> Seems he removed the chinese memory aimbot since he was using the leaked source code. Sanguo I think?


no, hes talking about some color aimbot, he discontunied it a long time ago now
btw you said he lowered the price of the aimbot in another post.. he didnt, he just swapped positions.. the expensive one is at the top, the "cheaper" (still expensive as ****) is at the bottom

anyways he banned me from discord

----------


## DvASystems

> no, hes talking about some color aimbot, he discontunied it a long time ago now
> btw you said he lowered the price of the aimbot in another post.. he didnt, he just swapped positions.. the expensive one is at the top, the "cheaper" (still expensive as ****) is at the bottom
> 
> anyways he banned me from discord


That's how exit scams work.

----------


## OverwatchSWZX

Please elaborate on this scam DvA? everyone got what they purchased for, 1 day, 1 week, 1 month they all got what they paid for.

At the time of purchase the bot was undetected but how i can guarantee the future? and after each patch we change the code, Look at great hacking sites like artificialgaming and aimjunkies do they ever have their hacks detected? ( i suggest you go to their website and you will find a few that are currently detected)

Hacking is always a game of cat and mouse , we come up with something new , blizzard finds it and ban, we come up with something newer .

That's the cycle of life in hacking

Every cheater should expect a ban coming from the moment they decide to cheat, We do what we can do try keep you guys safe and change the code after every detection. But if shit hits the fan, YOU decided to cheat in the first place

So lets stop talking shit about other peoples products just to make your script kiddy bot look awesome.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
l2find offsets?

----------


## deathblossom

> Please elaborate on this scam DvA? everyone got what they purchased for, 1 day, 1 week, 1 month they all got what they paid for.
> 
> At the time of purchase the bot was undetected but how i can guarantee the future? and after each patch we change the code, Look at great hacking sites like artificialgaming and aimjunkies do they ever have their hacks detected? ( i suggest you go to their website and you will find a few that are currently detected)
> 
> Hacking is always a game of cat and mouse , we come up with something new , blizzard finds it and ban, we come up with something newer .
> 
> That's the cycle of life in hacking
> 
> Every cheater should expect a ban coming from the moment they decide to cheat, We do what we can do try keep you guys safe and change the code after every detection. But if shit hits the fan, YOU decided to cheat in the first place
> ...


Dude your a scammer, you lie about hack being undetected. You even went as far as ban everyone on discord that warn people about the hack been detected ( good thing i only bought it once unlike some who bought it twice after your "update")

Don't even compare your shit to artificial aiming and aimjunkies, they got reasonable prices, superior gui and people only get banned if they RAGE. If they are detected there is always a warning, they don't allow you to buy and lie that its undetected.

----------


## DvASystems

Actually you expect bans. Hence the huge pricetag to make sure it's profitable with such few costumers.
When the bans start to pile up more and more you will leave, simple as that.

You have had your hack banned twice now.
Don't give me that talk, in other cheating sites you'd be eaten alive with those prices and banrates.

Give me one cheat seller in the WORLD that sells a monthly cheat for 120$ and gets banned twice within a month.
Yet you never clarified for your customers about the weekly bans, just radio silent.

But I am glad you write a blogpost about how hacking works. I've already read that a thousand times and so have others.
I really feel bad for those who are getting duped by you.

----------


## themegamaster

> Please elaborate on this scam DvA? everyone got what they purchased for, 1 day, 1 week, 1 month they all got what they paid for.
> 
> At the time of purchase the bot was undetected but how i can guarantee the future? and after each patch we change the code, Look at great hacking sites like artificialgaming and aimjunkies do they ever have their hacks detected? ( i suggest you go to their website and you will find a few that are currently detected)
> 
> Hacking is always a game of cat and mouse , we come up with something new , blizzard finds it and ban, we come up with something newer .
> 
> That's the cycle of life in hacking
> 
> Every cheater should expect a ban coming from the moment they decide to cheat, We do what we can do try keep you guys safe and change the code after every detection. But if shit hits the fan, YOU decided to cheat in the first place
> ...


i paid for 1 month. got banned twice and you kicked me out of the discord chat for saying i got banned.




> Look at great hacking sites like artificialgaming and aimjunkies do they ever have their hacks detected?


dude get those names out of your mouth, you dont even deserve to mention them
the AA cs go cheat last detection was in 2014 and the aimjunkies tf2 hack has never been detected. this chinese crap got detected twice in 1 month. shut up dude. you dont know what you talking about, keep selling this chinese garbage and stop talking about real cheat sites.

----------


## deathblossom

in all honestly mods should close his thread.

----------


## OverwatchSWZX

> Actually you expect bans. Hence the huge pricetag to make sure it's profitable with such few costumers.
> When the bans start to pile up more and more you will leave, simple as that.
> 
> You have had your hack banned twice now.
> Don't give me that talk, in other cheating sites you'd be eaten alive with those prices and banrates.
> 
> Give me one cheat seller in the WORLD that sells a monthly cheat for 120$ and gets banned twice within a month.
> Yet you never clarified for your customers about the weekly bans, just radio silent.
> 
> ...



Few customers? lol you don't know anything
I'm sitting here counting money and paying devs to make new hacks, while your sitting at home figuring out how to make scripts work in windows 10 and trying to collect lunch money and next weeks rent.

Once again i can't help it a kids use my hack to go headshot anything that moves in game and get reported. i have customers that are not banned during both ban waves including myself ( so how to you explain that?)

No one in the world sells a cheat for $120?, maybe no one in the world has a overwatch aimbot/esp to sell? i know you don't, supply and demand do you understand that?

I do understand some of you guys simply just can't afford this kind of hack, so just move on and find something more in your price range? instead of crying on here about how expensive it is?.

----------


## OverwatchSWZX

> i paid for 1 month. got banned twice and you kicked me out of the discord chat for saying i got banned.
> 
> 
> 
> dude get those names out of your mouth, you dont even deserve to mention them
> the AA cs go cheat last detection was in 2014 and the aimjunkies tf2 hack has never been detected. this chinese crap got detected twice in 1 month. shut up dude. you dont know what you talking about, keep selling this chinese garbage and stop talking about real cheat sites.


You got banned twice in a month? maybe learn to play more legit? i can't help it if you go into a game and headshot every person you see....And you got banned from discord for the racist comments you were saying about Chinese people, even non paying customers in the channel asked me to ban you. you racist long pig (yeah google long pig)

----------


## themegamaster

> You got banned twice in a month? maybe learn to play more legit? i can't help it if you go into a game and headshot every person you see....And you got banned from discord for the racist comments you were saying about Chinese people, even non paying customers in the channel asked me to ban you. you racist long pig (yeah google long pig)


>learn to play legit

I only got called out maybe three times. Never played widowmaker ir mcree or soldier. Only lucio and dva. Lets say this clear for everyone: Even if you only use the ESP you get banned anyways. That shit is detected, even if no one reports you, you STILL GET BANNED.
And your "lol u mad cuz u cant afford it" bullshit is getting pretty old. I could afford it and i regret it. This hack is garbage. Most expensive way to get you banned. Please guys dont buy this shit.

----------


## godsbosscraig

Someone needs to ban this jew, all his hacks are detected, hes lying about having multiple customers, he bans people from his discord, if you want to find out yourself buy it LOL

----------


## OverwatchSWZX

> Someone needs to ban this jew, all his hacks are detected, hes lying about having multiple customers, he bans people from his discord, if you want to find out yourself buy it LOL



damn the truth hurts huh?...(and that's just half of today's log)
oh wait, next you'll say i'm just sending money to myself all day.... 
bahahahah

----------


## themegamaster

> damn the truth hurts huh?...(and that's just half of today's log)
> oh wait, next you'll say i'm just sending money to myself all day.... 
> bahahahah


A lot of people buy justin biebers tickets.. That doesnt mean Justin bieber is good. This hack is detected, you should stop selling it.

----------


## OverwatchSWZX

Yeah its detected for people like you that go into rage mode every game..."i only used ESP" LOL
good one mate...

----------


## themegamaster

> Yeah its detected for people like you that go into rage mode every game..."i only used ESP" LOL
> good one mate...


Wut? Everyone on discord got banned at the same time. None of us raged with it. I even played a few matches with other starter users, you can ask on discord.
Also, mind explaining why did you delete my messages on discord saying I got banned (this was before the racist comments).
Guess you wanna sell this shit fast before it dies huh.

EDIT: Even on your dumb sales thread Elite Overwatch Aimbots/ESP - All New Release!

Do you really think someone lvl 290 raged with it? Lmao, shits detected, pack it up and stop lying to the people.

----------


## OverwatchSWZX

> Wut? Everyone on discord got banned at the same time. None of us raged with it. I even played a few matches with other starter users, you can ask on discord.
> Also, mind explaining why did you delete my messages on discord saying I got banned (this was before the racist comments).
> Guess you wanna sell this shit fast before it dies huh.
> 
> EDIT: Even on your dumb sales thread Elite Overwatch Aimbots/ESP - All New Release!
> 
> Do you really think someone lvl 290 raged with it? Lmao, shits detected, pack it up and stop lying to the people.


You just answered your own dumb ass question, i didn't delete any of your messages you got banned for making racist remarks multiple times and discord deletes all your messages once you get banned.
i truly understand your IQ % now and that's why you initially took 3 days to find out how to join discord using my link.( you also had to make a post asking everyone if the link was valid...L.O.L)

----------


## DvASystems

Wow, very professional. Must've been a lot of bans for racist chinese comments, in just 1 minute.

Good behaviour. You attack your customers and mock them.
And now you complain to me about script kiddies yet you just said you don't even code the cheat, someone else does.

Get your act together since you have no clear indicator behind the bans.
First you claim the bans are part of the deal and then edit it into your sales thread.
And now you claim the bans are player made and it is just a coincidence people are getting banned in waves together.

But I'm glad after 2 banwaves you add this

----------


## OverwatchSWZX

That warning has been there since 9/21/2016 but maybe you can't recall that far, but i'm glad you know how to copy/paste and enlarge random pictures. And i do admire you skill to put things out of context..

But yeah just explain to me how multiple users are not banned and still using my hacks? and only a select few that are on this forum crying about their bans prolly due to their ignorance and blatant game play. (which is also most likely why they are also banned from my discord channel) 

Some count pennies, whilst others count bills. which one are you?  :Embarrassment:

----------


## h4hitman

> Some count pennies, whilst others count bills. which one are you?


Did he just brag about being rich lmao.

----------


## themegamaster

> You just answered your own dumb ass question, i didn't delete any of your messages you got banned for making racist remarks multiple times and discord deletes all your messages once you get banned.
> i truly understand your IQ % now and that's why you initially took 3 days to find out how to join discord using my link.( you also had to make a post asking everyone if the link was valid...L.O.L)


Holy shit you are legit down syndrome.
I said




> (this was *before* the racist comments).


In fact someone else noticed this before me. You or the other chins' secretary deleted my comments lmao. Embarrasing.
Also the link didnt work, had to register with a vpn. Dumb****.




> Did he just brag about being rich lmao.


He has to sell broken shit and scamm people for a few dollars, he aint rich fosho. He praises those moneyhunger chins like they are the shit when in fact their shit is literally garbage. Good thing i will get my money back :3 . God bless paypal and VPNs.




> That warning has been there since 9/21/2016 but maybe you can't recall that far, but i'm glad you know how to copy/paste and enlarge random pictures. And i do admire you skill to put things out of context..
> 
> But yeah just explain to me how multiple users are not banned and still using my hacks? and only a select few that are on this forum crying about their bans prolly due to their ignorance and blatant game play. (which is also most likely why they are also banned from my discord channel) 
> 
> Some count pennies, whilst others count bills. which one are you?


Stop lying. "Select few"? LOL literally everyone got banned at the same time on discord. The "select few" that you said didnt get banned are from the "chinese discord" or some shit you made up and no one believed. Eveyrone laughed at you when you said that bullshit.

EDIT: Can any of those "select few" come here and confirm that he/she didnt get banned? See? Cant do that.

EDIT2: Can we PM the mod Watcher and ask him if he can take this kids' scamm thread down? Or they wont do shit because he donated?

----------


## OverwatchSWZX

Why are you mad?
I am rich i go to vacation every year. yeah keep talking..

----------


## themegamaster

> Why are you mad?
> I am rich i go to vacation every year. yeah keep talking..


HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAA
this is gold

----------


## OverwatchSWZX

You think i'm lyin...
But i'm glad you think that because i am there with my girlfriend all the time

----------


## themegamaster

> You think i'm lyin...
> But i'm glad you think that because i am there with my girlfriend all the time


Lookalike

----------


## themegamaster

PS

----------


## OverwatchSWZX

Is that your brother?

----------


## ownedscrub

@overwatchzsz: You posted your own picture, people including me know your real name because you use paypal to receive the payments for the cheat... Blizzard is known for suing cheats sellers. 2+2=4. You just went full retard sir, enjoy prison.

----------


## OverwatchSWZX

> @overwatchzsz: You posted your own picture, people including me know your real name because you use paypal to receive the payments for the cheat... Blizzard is known for suing cheats sellers. 2+2=4. You just went full retard sir, enjoy prison.


My hack is undetected i can't get caught? What are you saying..

----------


## themegamaster

> My hack is undetected i can't get caught? What are you saying..


It is detected

----------


## themegamaster

> @overwatchzsz: You posted your own picture, people including me know your real name because you use paypal to receive the payments for the cheat... Blizzard is known for suing cheats sellers. 2+2=4. You just went full retard sir, enjoy prison.


You just gave me a *really* good idea ^^

----------


## OverwatchSWZX

> It is detected


Yeah for you because you can't play overwatch and headshot everyone and they die ... realize it that you are angry because i'm Chinese and proud of who i am
these images of me are making you angry because you know i'm right.
When you buy cheat next time remember that you sit in basement all day and look at overwatch girls ass and masturbate
I have a girlfriend and you don't

----------


## ownedscrub

> My hack is undetected i can't get caught? What are you saying..


I dont believe you. You are the only one saying its undetected, pribably because you sell it. Everyone else got banned, just stop posting dude, everyone is angry at you because they feel they got scammed and now they got your pictures and real name, they gonna report you to Blizzard. If i were you i would refund everyone and just dissapear. Just my 2 cents.

----------


## themegamaster

> Yeah for you because you can't play overwatch and headshot everyone and they die ... realize it that you are angry because i'm chinese and proud of who i am
> these images of me are making you angry because you know i'm right.
> I have a girlfriend and you don't


I owuld rather die than touch a chinese girl ewwww

----------


## OverwatchSWZX

> I dont believe you. You are the only one saying its undetected, pribably because you sell it. Everyone else got banned, just stop posting dude, everyone is angry at you because they feel they got scammed and now they got your pictures and real name, they gonna report you to Blizzard. If i were you i would refund everyone and just dissapear. Just my 2 cents.


Bring it on.


You are only angry because you are racist and attack me for no good reason and you call me chin*.

----------


## ownedscrub

Apparently you dont even read the usernames before replying. Anyways, take care bro.

----------


## OverwatchSWZX

> Apparently you dont even read the usernames before replying. Anyways, take care bro.


YEAH thank you for accepting that i was right.. i really tried my best to explain already that he was wrong with the way he was playing and was reason for him getting banned two times.
My cheat is the best and you know that people come to my discord and ask me for more more
You see i code more and more cheats with my developer and we give you the best thats why high price.
It's so good you get banned because you can play better than pro and you can get reported which is ban reason

Apologize everyone in this thread for crying when i was right
Thank You

Peace!

----------


## ownedscrub

As I said before, I dont see anyone else backing you up. You re the only one that says no one got banned but everyone else says otherwise.
Not sure why you keep doxing yourself either but to each his own I should be more careful, people might send your name, email address and yours and your girlfrends picture to blizzard just to cause you trouble. I already received three private messages about this.

----------


## OverwatchSWZX

You think blizzard is hitsquad? You can see me travel around the world they can't do anything because i'm safe.
My pictures are to prove that you are racist as you call me dirty words for Chinese and i think you are just jealous that i'm making money and handsome man.
i'm proud over who i am but you can only look at Tracer's butt.

----------


## ownedscrub

Are you high?

----------


## OverwatchSWZX

Ok come meet me in overwatch..
xmashix#1977

i'll be waiting.

you can also add my channel admin
fitterboy91
kuntslice#1331
and see hes not banned

----------


## godsbosscraig

This guys ego is massive, just like his nose, this post is rofl, had a good laugh

----------


## themegamaster

> Ok come meet me in overwatch..
> xmashix#1977
> 
> i'll be waiting.
> 
> you can also add my channel admin
> fitterboy91
> kuntslice#1331
> and see hes not banned


Dude I played with fitterboy a lot, he got banned twice in 10 days just like everone else...
This menta breakdown never ends

----------


## ownedscrub

> you can also add my channel admin
> fitterboy91
> kuntslice#1331
> and see hes not banned


Can this person cme here and confirm he didnt get banned? I keep scrolling and scrolling and the only one saying no bans is you the seller.

----------


## dmil23

Is there a such thing as moderators on OwnedCore anymore? I feel as I am not the only one cringing at this whole thread, and specifically at the older gentleman posting shirtless pictures of him and a random girl. This is a cheating site and a thread for discussing bans. Why is a old Asian man going into every thread for Overwatch and:
1. Posting half nude pics of him and another older lady
2. Tells people to buy his product, then tells everyone he's filthy rich and everyone else is poor, then goes off on tangent about vacation (His ADD must be one of the main triggers for his ego issue)

The only thing he has mentioned out of his last 25 posts that has ANYTHING to do with video games, let alone Overwatch, is him chirping about his product. A staff member needs to put this bird down because the only topic on every thread of every section of Overwatch is him arguing with 10+ people about who the hell cares.

Seriously though no one cares about your product when people are looking for something free. If they want to spend money they go to the trading section of the forums so you should probably make like a sheep and join the herd. Also you should try to smile in pictures where you're bragging about living a fantastic life. When you show no emotion, stand away from the ocean where you're by yourself, and claim life is awesome it doesn't add up to paradise (I hate linking things but I feel this should help him out and boost his self esteem issue so there's no need to boast to anonymous users on the internet How to Smile Naturally: 13 Steps (with Pictures) - wikiHow ). Good luck with your product but keep that crap off of every single thread because it simply doesn't need to be on every damn thread. Thanks mate!

----------


## deathblossom

> Yeah for you because you can't play overwatch and headshot everyone and they die ... realize it that you are angry because i'm Chinese and proud of who i am
> these images of me are making you angry because you know i'm right.
> When you buy cheat next time remember that you sit in basement all day and look at overwatch girls ass and masturbate
> I have a girlfriend and you don't


This has to be one of the saddest post i've seen in all my years of being on different forums... wouldn't be surprised if thats not even you.

----------


## darkimp1

> Is there a such thing as moderators on OwnedCore anymore? I feel as I am not the only one cringing at this whole thread, and specifically at the older gentleman posting shirtless pictures of him and a random girl. This is a cheating site and a thread for discussing bans. Why is a old Asian man going into every thread for Overwatch and:
> 1. Posting half nude pics of him and another older lady
> 2. Tells people to buy his product, then tells everyone he's filthy rich and everyone else is poor, then goes off on tangent about vacation (His ADD must be one of the main triggers for his ego issue)
> 
> The only thing he has mentioned out of his last 25 posts that has ANYTHING to do with video games, let alone Overwatch, is him chirping about his product. A staff member needs to put this bird down because the only topic on every thread of every section of Overwatch is him arguing with 10+ people about who the hell cares.
> 
> Seriously though no one cares about your product when people are looking for something free. If they want to spend money they go to the trading section of the forums so you should probably make like a sheep and join the herd. Also you should try to smile in pictures where you're bragging about living a fantastic life. When you show no emotion, stand away from the ocean where you're by yourself, and claim life is awesome it doesn't add up to paradise (I hate linking things but I feel this should help him out and boost his self esteem issue so there's no need to boast to anonymous users on the internet How to Smile Naturally: 13 Steps (with Pictures) - wikiHow ). Good luck with your product but keep that crap off of every single thread because it simply doesn't need to be on every damn thread. Thanks mate!


you sir just made my day XD @@

----------


## dowjones21

> Few customers? lol you don't know anything
> 
> Once again i can't help it a kids use my hack to go headshot anything that moves in game and *get reported*. i have customers that are not banned during both ban waves including myself ( so how to you explain that?)


I tried asking Blizzard's customer support how their in-game report function works and they were very secretive about it, it kinda pissed me off. They don't like to talk about their anti-cheat _at all_. I asked them if it's like FairFight style or if it's like CS:GO. He just said "when we get a cluster of reports we undergo an investigation" and that's it. **** blizzard

----------


## EvidenceAA

> Ok come meet me in overwatch..
> xmashix#1977
> 
> i'll be waiting.
> 
> you can also add my channel admin
> fitterboy91
> kuntslice#1331
> and see hes not banned


Good job for putting yourself in the pillory. Everyone knows Blizzard got a ton of moles on forums like these. You don't even make it hard for Blizzard to go after you. It wouldn't surprise me if you got a letter from Blizz in your Mailbox soon.

Regarding your statement that "Blizzard can't do anything, I'm safe": Let me tell you, youre definitely NOT. If Blizzard manages to find out rl-details from coders whose personal-info never got revealed, what do you think they're gonna do with your public information like real-name, pictures etc.? lol

I'd recommend everybody to stay away from memory-based hacks for Overwatch since it is a fact that they get detected every 1-2 weeks. (Yours as well, trust me) If you put out a framework for a game like Overwatch you can be 100% sure at least 1 or 2 customers is a Blizz employee. They're not joking around when it comes to publicly selling hacks for their "jewel"

Since I didn't buy "your" hack I don't care tbh, but as I can see from your garbage posts, you're just selling somebody elses work and have no idea what's going on in the background. Further you are toxic AF.

Btw. since you already posted real-pictures of you and made your personal-informations public through PayPal, I wouldn't be surprised if you get doxxed by some former users which you pissed off with your aggressive posts.

----------


## kempix

this guy been gone for almost 5-6 days now, i guess they shut him down maybe

----------


## scrappyballz

My god the ego of this bot maker and i even read one post he told some one play more legit blew my mind. I have no intent of starting any fights here at all but i wanna say this. If you brag about how much money you have then you are a sad person spite how true it may or may not be you need to get some self respect. Also it does not matter what another person can or can't afford i would not pay 120$ for a hack/bot/cheat/exploit Only due to the fact in the end they all get found and people get banned. And if you are or are not scamming people sooner or later the real truth will come out. You have a nice day now.



Just wanna add one more thing i just read you are saying being called Chinese is a dirty word......that's me getting upset over being called Caucasian or white i guess some people just need a reason to play race card when they can sad tho.

----------


## themegamaster

scrappyballz Its not about the money, personally, its about being polite and not lying about what you sell.
Anyways, I already got my money back from this scammer and I encourage everyone who got banned to open a case on Paypal, they will reverse the transaction.
He dissapeared now, he snot even on discord anymore. Gg.

----------


## scrappyballz

themegamaster i know its about the money ect i said it to point out exactly as you stated be polite and dont lie



meant to say it's not lol i feel stupid not proof reading.

----------


## Lynical

I'm not sure why people make posts in these sections to report a scammer, I'm not saying that he is.
But just saying that this isn't the right section for this discussion to be made.

----------


## Kirito223323

You should dont' use this chinese hacks. Buy hacks that people say well.

----------

